# Canadians want Shu Uemura too :(



## jeanna (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm in Ontario, Canada and have no idea where to buy Shu Uemura products here. Is this line even available to Canada?


----------



## archangeli (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_I'm in Ontario, Canada and have no idea where to buy Shu Uemura products here. Is this line even available to Canada?_

 
The Basic Mascara in black and the eyelash curler are available at Sephora (Yorkdale or Eaton Centre).


----------



## jeanna (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *archangeli* 
_The Basic Mascara in black and the eyelash curler are available at Sephora (Yorkdale or Eaton Centre)._

 
Aww, man... that's it??! I really wanted to try the Fiber Xtension mascara because I've heard that this stuff is amazing!! And their shadows look great as well.... oh well, I'll take what I can get!! Thanks!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 21, 2005)

why not try the shu website? otherwise Im sure someone could do a cp..


----------



## Lolita (Apr 21, 2005)

I totally agree with you, I want the fibre xtension mascara and ME silver 945 e/s, but must wait until a trip to the states. 

I dont really get why most companies dont sell products or even ship to canada. Its rather annoying.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 21, 2005)

I was rather surprised that Sephora only carries 2 items of Shu Uemura. I was truly dissapointed. 
I ordered directly from the site, you may want to see if theyll ship to Canada cause I know they do ship to a lot of places..


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 24, 2005)

Australians do too! And British-born residents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We have perhaps 2 or 3 products available and they can be ordered online, posting internationally:

www.meccacosmetica.com.au

I have a love-hate relationship with this place in that it stocks fantastic stuff at 3-4 times the price it sells for in its country of origin. Ugh. Yes, I have been dumb/desperate enough to purchase from there!


----------



## Blyss (Apr 24, 2005)

I know the feeling.  Ever since they left Holt Renfrew close to 2 years ago, I've been dying to see Shu again.  Supposedly there is a few Shu items at a little boutique in downtown Toronto called Pir Cosmetics.

www.pircosmetics.com

Supposedly they're coming back next year but HR said that last year as well.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

PIR used to carry the whole line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The website charges something like $45 to ship to Canada. I think your best bet is to have an american order from the site and ship to you or have someone who lives near a boutique CP for you. 


If you can't find anyone, lmk because I will be visiting the boutique in MAY


----------



## JasmineH (Jun 8, 2007)

they sell it at the Holt Renfrew in vancouver now


----------



## tinagrzela (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm in Sudbury Ontario and we have the Shu line at Sears, believe it or not!!


----------



## yumemiru (Jun 11, 2007)

i think sears might have it, but they are prob in a counter with other brands, unlike Sheshido, EA or Estee Laude which have their own bigger counters.


----------



## tinagrzela (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yumemiru* 

 
_i think sears might have it, but they are prob in a counter with other brands, unlike Sheshido, EA or Estee Laude which have their own bigger counters._

 
yup! at my store, it's with the elizabeth arden stuff...arden on one side and sheisido on the other...


----------



## OolilredoO (Jun 24, 2007)

i think we have one in the new holt renfrew in vancouver


----------



## Bybs (Jun 24, 2007)

https://www.shuuemura-usa.com ships to Canada


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 3, 2007)

Shu Uemura is available at Holt Renfrew in downtown vancouver. Holt is a high end department store selling everything from Versace to DG along with a variety of makeup lines. I know they have more locations in canada....check out their website and see if they've got one where you live. Good luck hun.


----------



## cloudburst (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes Holt's in vancouver has Shu Uemura - they first had it maybe 5-6 years ago, then got rid of it, now it's back!  If you have a Holt's in your city & know exactly what products you want I bet you could have them charged to your credit card & sent to your local store.  It's worth a try.

That's amazing Sears has this line!!!


----------



## Babylard (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL god i bought my shu curler off ebay.  

i hate sephora with a passion.  they over charge their products for canadian orders, so I don't bother with them until they become more canadian friendly.  there are soo many things i would love to buy from sephora but their prices are ridiculous.

doesn't it just piss you off how so many companies don't ship to canada?  i really really want to buy tarte products!


----------



## kalikana (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_LOL god i bought my shu curler off ebay. 

i hate sephora with a passion. they over charge their products for canadian orders, so I don't bother with them until they become more canadian friendly. there are soo many things i would love to buy from sephora but their prices are ridiculous.

doesn't it just piss you off how so many companies don't ship to canada? i really really want to buy tarte products!_

 

I agree!
I wanted to buy the Stila Mini Lip Glaze Set, and it was $28 US on their website, but when I went to the actual store it was $41 CDN and this was when $CDN was worth more.. I was so upset.. 
But still, I love going into Sephora and just looking at their stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everyone there knows me by now lol. xD


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 

 
_I'm in Sudbury Ontario and we have the Shu line at Sears, believe it or not!!_

 
Our Sears has one brand only-Shiseido.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow I checked out Sephora and it flipped the prices over to Canadian and I'm PISSED. I had wanted to try a Stila Cherry Crush Lipstain US price 24, Cdn 31! And Nars Blushes are not as high of a discrepancy--US price 25, Cdn 29. That stinks. 
Tried adding a Shu e/s to see the difference, but then an error came up saying they couldn't ship that item to Canada. (I think its like Clinique--the Sephora online can't ship stuff we'd get in some department stores) Grrrr 

I don't know though, shipping from the US to Canada (with insurance) for a CP may eliminate a lot of the better prices. Oh well.


----------



## cyndi (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't know what part of Canada you are from but here in Toronto, we have Shu Uemura at Holt Renfrew and Sephora in Yorkdale Mall.  I think Holt Renfrew expanded their Shu Uemura line and they carry lots of products. Right when you walk into HR, it's the first thing you see. HTH! =)


----------



## Odette (Nov 29, 2008)

Check Holt Renfrew's website. They have Shu counters at several locations around the country.


----------

